# Lindberg Ford Crown Victoria State Police Cars



## DARKKNIGHT (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone else out there like these. I know a lot of reviews say they are toy like but I think they look really nice once built for a snap type kit. I like the idea of the pre-painted bodies as at 59 years old the eyes are not what they used to be. Kind of remind me of the old AMT Styline kits. I think Lindberg did a nice job with these kits.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Is that the 1:25 number 2 skill level '96-'97 model Crown?
I'm not a big modeler, but the ones I've seen pictures of constructed - albeit probably with extra detailing, look very good to me. Not toy-like. I'm big on things having correct proportions too.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Great source for all things cop car is http://www.policecarmodels.com.


----------



## DARKKNIGHT (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes Full Flaps, They are the 1997 Crown Vics 1/25th scale skill level 2. A good seller on Ebay sells them factory sealed for $5.49 each mardenssurplus.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That kit first came out I guess when the car was new. It's not bad and IIRC its a snap together kit. I thought it was about like old AMT or Johan Promo models. It looks nice and you can do a lot with it. Lindberg is kinda funny... they put out some really nice original kits now and then. In the 90s they put out several new cars that were good, solid, kits.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I have one of them: the Alabama State Trooper version. I think it's excellent and turned out well except for my losing the mirrors. 

It's a shame that we don't get more four-door versions of vehicles that were used for police cars (or family cars for that matter). I suppose four-doors are not "sexy" enough for most model manufacturers to turn them out.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Perfesser, I second that about having more cars. I think Lindberg did a great job with the Crown Vic and the Charger but I have wanted a 1970's AMC Ambassaror (later Adam 12 car) for a very long time, no luck. I'm chomping at the bit to get the Mayberry early 1960's Ford though, as expensive as it is...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> I'm chomping at the bit to get the Mayberry early 1960's Ford though, as expensive as it is...


Yeah, man, the dream lives! :thumbsup:


----------

